# My cockatiel has dry feet



## CaliTiels

They don't bother him or anything but their just dry, not flaky or scaly or anything, can I fix it?


----------



## Siwagod

Is his cage in a warm/sunny room or is a window left open a lot? It could be that the air is quite dry, not enough for you to notice but just enough to dry out his unprotected feet.
Try leaving a wide bowl of water in the room near the cage and closing the windows and door. Over a few days the water slowly evaporates and raises the humidity a little.

Keep an eye on him and if you notice anything different like picking at his feet, red or swelling, or standing on both feet instead of usually one (or vice versa), have a vet look at it.

If he only has dowling perches to stand on too, try get him something softer like some rope, or wrap one in a cloth to take some pressure off his tootsies.

EDIT: Make sure you don't coat his feet in any creams or treatments before consulting a vet too as it can affect his feathers or he could try consume it/inhale fumes.


----------



## KatiaAnn

Along with everything the above user said, you could put some aloe Vera on his feet. Just plain aloe, not aloe lotion or something like that.


----------



## CaliTiels

Well, he takes daily baths, so I figure there is some moisture around, and if I apply aloe, is it safe to put in his mouth if he tries to groom his feet?


----------



## Shayla Fortune

Lougirl said:


> Well, he takes daily baths, so I figure there is some moisture around, and if I apply aloe, is it safe to put in his mouth if he tries to groom his feet?


The Aloe Vera plant is safe for all parrots I believe. Many people spray their birds with aloe juice to help with plucking. I haven't done it personally, but I've heard good things.


----------



## bjknight93

Most of our birds' feet look dry, even when they are not. Bird feet are always scaly in texture. If they are peeling/cracking then I would see your concern. But to me, it sounds like you're being an overprotective *parront*.


----------



## Janalee

*cockatiel's dry feet*

Lougirl, that's funny - I just had my cockatiel to the vet yesterday for his first checkup. She commented that his feet were dry. She said that can be from a lack of Vitamin A. She also showed me in the roof of his mouth: The choana has little papillae around it. My 'tiels were blunted. The vet said that also was from vitamin A deficiency. She suggested Beta carotine. I need to talk to her more about how much, etc. Hope that helps.


----------

